# Spanish lessons in Penang???



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a language school or other provider that offers Spanish for beginners? Any leads much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a friend here from Mexico and his wife might be interested in a tutoring job 

Would you like me to find out?

-t


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for the reply. If you could find out that would be great. Without going into too much detail now, I guess the most important support we are looking for is conversational practice.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok. I'll PM you when I find out if she is interested. 

-t


----------



## Nourisher (Jun 16, 2011)

*I'd be keen too*

I have two children who want to learn also. 11 and 9.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent. I'll let you know what she says. 

-t


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

My friends have been recalled to Mexico in two weeks, so they are out! Sorry. 

They suggested you contact the Mexican Embassy in KL with your request. They can put you in contact with families in Penang where the most likely tutor will be wife of an ex-pat

Good luck!


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks again for pursuing the lead.


----------

